# Possibly weaned at 6 weeks?



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

So, one of my babies has been refusing formula. She's a little over 6 weeks, which I know is young, but is it possible she's weaned/weaning? I know babies will get kinda hard to feed when they start learning to fly, but I think she's past that now. She had been eating just fine, but now she runs away from the formula after taking a few bites to go eat pellets and seeds. She was 82g when I weighed her this morning and seems to be steadily putting on weight (during the past few days). Her sibling, on the other hand, eats the formula just fine and doesn't run away from it. If I monitor her weight and make sure she's eating, is it okay to cut out the morning and midday feedings? I'll still try to make sure she eats formula before she goes to bed. If she's not ready to wean, I don't know how to get her to eat more formula.

Edit: supposedly she was hatched on January 7th, so she'd be closer to 7 weeks at this point.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You could try offering her formula on a spoon instead of a syringe, and see if she likes that better. After my babies fledge they dislike being restrained for syringe feeding but will happily eat off a spoon. The first couple of times you'll need to kind of shove it into her beak so some formula gets in her mouth and she realizes that it's food.

If she doesn't take to that, continue to monitor her weight and generally keep an eye on the situation. I'd cut out the midday feeding first and see how that works before cutting out any other feedings.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been using spoons and they both like them (tried syringes at first with no luck, hehe). I'll cut out the midday feeding though. The only other thing I could think of would be putting the formula on top of pellets or something, but I feel like it'd get cold very fast.


----------

